# Temperaturgeregelter Lüfter



## JoeJo (1 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich suche einen Schaltplan zum Bau einer Temperaturregelung eines 24V Lüfters. Da heißt die Drehzahl des Lüfters sollte sich der Schaltschranktemperatur anpassen. Stromaufnahme des Lüfters kleiner 100mA. Im Internet habe ich immer nur 12V Regelungen gefunden.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## Perfektionist (1 April 2009)

zeig mal den 12V-Plan, dann können wir mal schauen, was für 24V umzudimensionieren ist


----------



## JoeJo (1 April 2009)

Danke für das Abgebot. Anbei der Schaltplan.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## mariob (1 April 2009)

Hallo,
das sieht alles sehr diskret aus, ist es das auch? Für 12V Spannungsabfall bei schlimmstenfalls 100 ma Strom wären das so ungefähr 1,2W Verlustwärme, da könnte man dem Aufbau noch eine 7812 in Standardschaltung mit einem kleinen Kühlkörper verpassen. Ist die sauberste und schnellste Lösung, ohne vorher in das Datenblatt des Regelchips gesehen zu haben.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mariob (1 April 2009)

Nochmal Hallo,
das ist ja selbst ein Spannungsregler, ein wenig unüblich, würde ich insofern anders machen - einen 24 V Lüfter dran und die Einstellwiderstände anders berechnet. Bei den 5 V Betriebsspannung und einem 12 V Lüfter kriege ich da ohnehin Bauchschmerzen. Bei der Spannung laufen zwar viele noch, aber mit Anlaufen sieht es da schlecht aus.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Perfektionist (2 April 2009)

Hallo Joe,

ich bin zu faul, nachzusehen, ob der Regler (LT1085) über die 12V hinaus auch mit 24V versorgt werden kann. Schaust Du mal nach einem Datenblatt? Ansonsten wäre der R2 umzudimensionieren. Um das Anlaufen zu erleichtern (siehe mariob), könnte man noch über einen Trick mit einem zusätzlichen Kondensator parallel zum R2 nachdenken.

PS: wenn ich die Schaltung spontan richtig verstehe, so ist der Regler bestrebt, die Spannung zwischen Pin 2 und Pin 1 konstant zu halten. d.h., der R2 müsste grob gerechnet verdoppelt werden. Ich würde als R2 einen Trimmer mit 47kOhm einbauen. Für das Anschieben im Einschaltmoment müsste parallel zum R1 ein in Serie geschaltetes RC-Glied hinzu.


----------



## JoeJo (3 April 2009)

Danke für Eure Tipps, werde mir mal die Teile besorgen und einwenig damit experimentieren.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## mariob (3 April 2009)

Hallo,
der Regler kann laut Datenblatt mindestens 33V Spannungsdifferenz zwischen Ein und Ausgang, da sollten die 24V Ue drin sein.

Gruß
Mario

Edit:
Dummes Zeug, maximal 33V, irgendwie issses schon wieder zu warm......


----------



## t-poke (4 April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab zu Eurem Problem eine kurze Frage / Anmerkung.

Der Lueftermotor ist das ein buerstenloser Motor oder ein ganz normaler mit Kommutator?

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann sind die heutigen Lueftermotoren durchgehend buerstenlos. Dann duerfte es schwierig werden mit dem Anlauf, wenn die Speisespannung zu weit unter der vorgesehenen Betriebsspannung liegt.


----------



## JoeJo (4 April 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe die Bauteile soeben bei Conrad bestellt. Der Anlauf denke ich ist kein Problem, da der Lüfter warscheinlich aufgrund der Schaltschranktemperatur nie zum Stillstand kommt.
Nochmals danke für Eure Tipps.
Gruß
Joe


----------



## TommyG (5 April 2009)

Dann

kennst du den 

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=159972

ja schon. Ich finde 10 Euronen ferkelteuer !! Sollte sowas nochmal von Nöten sein, guck mal nach dem Handbuch von dem L200, imho kann der das auch..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## JoeJo (8 April 2009)

So sieht die Ausführung aus. Mit R3 wird die gewünschte Temperatur eingestellt.
Nochmals Danke Joe


----------

